# Rayovac Indestructible, great little light



## SlipKid (Feb 23, 2013)

I just purchased a Rayovac Indestructible AA flashlight. First impressions are great, for $14.99 (Home Depot) it's a good bargain. Fit and finish are very nice, with rubber caps at both ends. It has a push button switch at the end with two modes. It can tail stand and feels nice in the hand. This will be a work light kept in my tool bag. It will get banged up a bit but that's OK. Here are some pictures next to my Fenix TK-11. It's a bit taller and the beam pattern is smaller.


----------



## degarb (Feb 23, 2013)

There was an few old threads about this light. I believe it hit Europe under another name.

I cannot stop my self from commenting, since I used it several hours along side my xp-g2, in an experiment of painting (with 4000 lux headlamp, and 55,000 lumens of fixed lighting). My conclusion: this light rocks as a wrist light for patching, and helps some for painting. I couldn't stop myself from Ordering a fenixtactical TK35 as a result. The winner for assisting the headlamp was the xp-g2 at 120 lumens level as a wrist light. For painting, about 400 lumens of cooler wristlighting for 8 hours runtime would be ideal in assisting headlamp for more lux, area, and angle. (Fixed light alone cannot achieve enough lux and nuiance. Also, shadowing is an issue with fixed lighting.) And, the closest thing to a 400 lumen for 8 hours is the fenix TK35, with the two 18650 power source and the non linear constant current driver. 

The 2 AA version has regulation, with little output drop (nearly 9000 lux, if I remember) over 4 hours (smart charger and high end xx or sanyo 2700 NiMH), per my lux meter runtime tests. I think this efficiency of this regulator is pretty acceptable too--surprisingly. I can accept a flatish output, 4 hour runtime on only 2 AA's. But when you are concentrating on climbing, cutting, the wider beam of the xpg2 allows me to just point in the general direction. It just takes 4x the juice even with an emitter much more efficient.

I suppose this is the only regulated flashlight light sold now by brick and mortar stores. I got no replies when asking about this lights nearest competitor: if the 2013 Walmert colemans were using a more advanced xpc2 and xpe2 emmitters, as they have jumped up in throw and lumen output in last month at my super walmart (not regular walmart). Still the regulator of this light would recommend it over an even more advanced gen 2 (xpe2 or xpc2) emitter. While I might take a direct drive over an inefficient driver, a good driver makes a big difference.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 23, 2013)

Im a fan of this light as well. I bought the 2C version as well, but returned it because I didnt like the tail cap switch location on that long of a barrel.


----------



## herosemblem (Feb 23, 2013)

Did i read somewhere that this light is a p60 compatible host?


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 24, 2013)

Really interesting light, seems to be a bargain. A perfect "lend out to a friend, or having in the car" light I guess.


----------



## markr6 (Feb 24, 2013)

I keep one in the garage for emergencies; I never really use it. The beam is horribly tight; good for THROW ONLY applications.


----------



## degarb (Feb 25, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I keep one in the garage for emergencies; I never really use it. The beam is horribly tight; good for THROW ONLY applications.



Yes, but the corona is brighter than many xml with shallow reflector hotspots.

I have no use for the low setting, where the hotspot is too tiny to be useful and the corona too dim to see.


----------



## mikeyx (Feb 28, 2013)

herosemblem said:


> Did i read somewhere that this light is a p60 compatible host?



Yes...it will take a P60 dropin. Nice and solid 2AA host.

Mike


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 1, 2013)

I've been wondering about this light...now that I know it's P60 compatible, I'm going to have to grab one.


----------



## degarb (Mar 1, 2013)

Does this mean you could use the 2 aa version, and buy a $35 p60 xpg2 dropin from nailbender? What about driver compatibility?

I am going to need to examine mine, I guess. Would be interesting to see the beam comparison with this modification and the runtimes. 
I have a big, I mean BIG, problem with goofy runtimes of most controllers. You MUST have 4-5 or 8-10 hour settings with useful output--else you have a toy, not a tool.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here is the P60 thread that I think is being referenced:

"_Rayovac Indestructible 2xAA as a GREAT little $15 P60 Host!!_"
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...little-15-P60-Host!!&highlight=indestructible


----------



## lightcycle1 (Apr 22, 2013)

I bought one recently, for 15 bucks you cant beat it. Tough looking/feeling light. Beam is tight and a bit dirty, but its got one hell of a throw for a 2x AA light.
A bit bulky, but a really bright light if you dont mind the tight spot.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markr6 (Apr 22, 2013)

I came across mine while packing up to move out of my house over the weekend. I still can't get over how tight the beam is on this thing!! My dog started chasing it on the floor because he thought it was like the laser pointer he plays with!


----------



## lightcycle1 (Apr 22, 2013)

If ROV would take note and make a floodier version pf this theyd have a great seller id bet.

Anybody got a link for this P60 dropin? Kinda new not sure what this is...
Any soldering or special work required for this?
Assumimg its like the Malkoff drop in heads which ive seen on the web....
Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## herosemblem (Apr 22, 2013)

It is a somewhat acceptable light, even considering the price. 
The body provides the same amount of grip as KY Jelly. I tried it with a p60 LED module, which worked, but only at maybe 1/5 the lumen output. Must not have had enough voltage or something with those AA's. Overall, I could see this being tossed in a toolbox, but then again, when I am working with tools, the last thing I want is a slippery flashlight. Hopefully next version will be improved.


----------



## TMedina (May 7, 2013)

For CPF junkies, the Rayovac Indestructible fails several important tests.

As a cheap, durable, and functional tool, I think it's one of the best ones around at that price point. I have two around the house I use as beater and loaner lights.


----------



## gradio (May 8, 2013)

I have bought 3, 1 for each vehicle glove box. Rotated a fresh charged set of eneloops in all just this morning, plus will be taking a set of eneloops for 1 vehicle for out of town trip this weekend in addition to 2 EDC's. Wife dropped 1 on the garage floor this morning and of course it didn't hurt it. 
I think the Rayovac Indestructible 2xAA is a bargain buy.


----------



## Hondo (May 11, 2013)

herosemblem said:


> I tried it with a p60 LED module, which worked, but only at maybe 1/5 the lumen output. Must not have had enough voltage or something with those AA's.



The point is, it is a host for the LOW VOLTAGE P60 modules. These are designed for 2xAA or 1XCR123 only, no Li-Ion capability. Look on Nailbender's sales thread for them, in Custom & Modified lights.

For those complaining about how tight the beam is, you may want to try a piece of D-C Fix diffuser film on the lens. Easier to diffuse a tight beam than it is to tighten a floody beam.


----------



## WWWW (May 29, 2013)

Hondo said:


> (...) These are designed for 2xAA or 1XCR123 only (...)


 Not sure if I understand right but the Indestructable can run on either AA or CR123 cells? 

Anyways, it seems like a really good light for the money.


----------



## herosemblem (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the insight, Hondo!


----------



## BarryG (May 29, 2013)

WWWW said:


> Not sure if I understand right but the Indestructable can run on either AA or CR123 cells?
> 
> Anyways, it seems like a really good light for the money.





The 2xAA Rayovac is for use with AA's only. The CR123 reference is the P60 drop-in. Different drop-ins have different operating voltages. A high voltage drop-in will not work with 2xAA's but would with 2x14500's. a low voltage drop-in would work with 2xaa's but with 2x14500's *poof*

Great little lights to have around the home or to give as gifts!




Barry


----------



## lightcycle1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Well now today I put a piece of Vinhs 3M diffuser film in this 15 dollar light amd its got a beautiful floody cool beam with a nicely diffused smooth transitioning hotspot. Quite a difference. The beam is actually quite pleasing now and the hi-low tailswitch with the momentary turned this light from a no-batteries box hermit into something I'll actually use.

Try the diffuser film on this one. Its a perfect candidate for smoothing out a very tight, dirty beam.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markr6 (Jun 4, 2013)

lightcycle1 said:


> Well now today I put a piece of Vinhs 3M diffuser film in this 15 dollar light amd its got a beautiful floody cool beam with a nicely diffused smooth transitioning hotspot. Quite a difference. The beam is actually quite pleasing now and the hi-low tailswitch with the momentary turned this light from a no-batteries box hermit into something I'll actually use.
> 
> Try the diffuser film on this one. Its a perfect candidate for smoothing out a very tight, dirty beam.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2



I have plenty of film left over...will try tonight!


----------



## lightcycle1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Whats cool too is the throw is still pretty good with the diffuser film on the lens. I was lighting up trees 50 yards away with it last night, and it lights up most of the backyard with the flood. Doesnt throw like it did, but the beam was so tight it was basically unusable at backyard distance range. Made a world of difference on the light. Like I said something Ill actually use now rather than sitting idle in my flashlight kit bag.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hondo (Jun 4, 2013)

Hondo said:


> For those complaining about how tight the beam is, you may want to try a piece of D-C Fix diffuser film on the lens. Easier to diffuse a tight beam than it is to tighten a floody beam.



That IS a great idea!


----------



## lightcycle1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thats where I got the idea from. Just posting results for this particular light.

BTW great idea! 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------

